# New 50 gallon Congro River biotope



## plunket (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi all - brand new to the forum (thanks for all the welcomes ) and thought I'd use the opportunity to do my first build thread *banana dance
So, patience please if I don't do it all correctly, and ALL feedback welcome!

So here's the beast - 100 x 40 x 60cm, filled to the 55cm mark, less substrate volume, should mean about 50 gal....








[/url][/IMG]

In addition to normal lighting, the tank will be back-lit by led's mounted on the cabinet, so I want to avoid any plumbing and wiring over the back. So, I've drilled the base to take a combination inlet/outlet system which I've designed, using 32mm pipe for the intake, and 20mm pipe internally for the return. I've also opted for an inline heater, so this also will be hidden in the cabinet....here's an explanation of the system prior to installation.








[/url][/IMG]

Tank connector fitted (lock-nut visible on the floor)....








[/url][/IMG]

Inlet/Outlet assembly fitted....








[/url][/IMG]

Ultimately, all the internal plumbing will be screened behind this piece of bog wood.....








[/url][/IMG]

As I mentioned, in addition to normal tank lighting, I've installed LED strips on the rear of the cabinet. These will be controlled to dim down in the evening when the rest of the lights are off so that the tank and contents are in silhouette....








[/url][/IMG]

So, just need the silicone to cure.....wet test coming up


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks good so far. Subscribing


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

Welcome Plunket, and you seem off to an interesting start, if I'm following this correct, the single tube is both intake and exhaust of _*all*_ water. If I see this correct you can only drain to the normal change volume, and not all the water...not that is a problem since you can drain hose the rest. There does have to be a check valve, and what else am I missing...but it does make me stop and pay attension. Larry


----------



## Boba (Nov 13, 2012)

Very interesting design idea. Couple questions 1st any plans on installing a back up system for the filtration system? and 2nd are you going to be hollowing out the bog wood to fit over the filter? or possibly putting in a channel in the backside of the bogwood to help hide the filter? And lastly (this one just pop'd in my head) what are your plans for the build up of material that is going to happen as the water is pulled in around the wood and then pushed back out again around the bogwood?
I apologize if my questions are in the long run irrelavent I have a bad habit of thinking mechanically and hydrolically instead of asthet..asteth..as.. instead of how it's gonna look


----------



## plunket (Nov 8, 2012)

LTruex said:


> Welcome Plunket, and you seem off to an interesting start, if I'm following this correct, the single tube is both intake and exhaust of _*all*_ water. If I see this correct you can only drain to the normal change volume, and not all the water...not that is a problem since you can drain hose the rest. There does have to be a check valve, and what else am I missing...but it does make me stop and pay attension. Larry


Hi Larry – thanks for the comments.
The assembly is made of three key parts – 
On the inside of the tank, we have:
1.	the outer pipe which is 32mm and acts as the filter intake 
2.	the inner pipe which is 20mm and acts as the return (or exhaust) - this passes through the whole length of the assembly and connects directly to the filter return, or exhaust, at the base of the assembly
Passing through the glass to the cabinet below, we have:
3. the base assembly which is secured into the tank connector with a lock nut. 
On the photo below, you can see the cut-out at the base of the larger outer pipe which is the actual intake. This is screened by a sieve, held in place by the two white circlips – the bottom of the cut-out will be about 3in above the substrate – this should prevent any of the substrate being sucked into the intake. All the flow to the filter needs to pass through the gap between the inner and outer pipes. Water returning from the filter passes up the inner pipe to the spray-bar assembly which will be in place at the surface.








[/url][/IMG]

Assembled, it looks like this:








[/url][/IMG]

To be honest, I have had some concerns about this, particularly flow rate. I am limited for space below the tank, so want the system to be as compact as possible. The filter (TMC PowerBox 200) is rated to deliver 860 lph (about 226 gal/hour) to a maximum head of 55 in. The system head on my design is 33 in, and when I did a full wet test (I fitted the whole assembly to a bucket, filled it with water and hung it from a rope but that’s another story *r2) with the filter fully loaded with media and all the components fitted, the filter delivered 810 lph (about 213 gal/hour). This would turn the entire tank volume over around 4 x per hour. This is about the same as I get on my other tank which is fine, though it is less than many people would recommend! 
Another key feature of the design is that none of the internal elements of the pipe work are glued, but rather push-fit together. This means the spray bar, outer pipe and intake sieve can be taken apart for cleaning without having to drain the tank. Again on the images above, you can see how the main pipe passes through the tank connector and then has a plain socket which the internal system then fits into. With this kind of tank connector, the height of the spray bar can be adjusted by loosening the lock-nut at the base and either raising or lowering the whole assembly. This is also handy to make sure the filter intake is above the substrate (clearly you can only do this when the tank is dry!).
Sorry for the long-winded explanation – I really need to learn how to make a video! Also, I’m used to working in metric – litres and centimetres: I’ve tried to convert everything, but please forgive the odd lapse 
This is a shot of the inside of the cabinet showing the layout and all the elements of the system – as you can see, not much space in there!








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## plunket (Nov 8, 2012)

Boba said:


> Very interesting design idea. Couple questions 1st any plans on installing a back up system for the filtration system? and 2nd are you going to be hollowing out the bog wood to fit over the filter? or possibly putting in a channel in the backside of the bogwood to help hide the filter? And lastly (this one just pop'd in my head) what are your plans for the build up of material that is going to happen as the water is pulled in around the wood and then pushed back out again around the bogwood?
> I apologize if my questions are in the long run irrelavent I have a bad habit of thinking mechanically and hydrolically instead of asthet..asteth..as.. instead of how it's gonna look


Hi again Boba – thanks for your interest!
Good question on the filtration...the short answer right now is that the PowerBox 200 is the only filtration I plan to have in place! On the upside, they are pretty reliable – I’ve been running the 400 model on my other system for about 5 years with no issues at all (touch wood!). I do keep a spare filter head for that unit, and will do the same for the 200. My general feeling about filtration is that once it’s matured, don’t interfere – I clean/replace the polishing pads regularly, and change 25 to 30% of the tank volume every 10 days or so (ok, maybe 2 weeks *ZZZZ), and that’s about it. I’ll have to see how it goes – if the 200 turns out to be too small, I will have to upgrade it to a larger unit. I have checked, and the 400 JUST fits....have to suck and see.
On the bog wood, as you can see from these pics taken looking down from above –







[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]

-	the back of the wood is already hollow and even has the shape to accommodate the plumbing. The return (or exhaust) is divided to flow via the curved pipes, providing flow along both the front and back of the tank.
I plan to plant the wood with various anubia and Java varieties (not strictly Congo River plants, but I favour aesth..., ashth....esthet.... how it’s gonna look, over geographic homogeneity 
Regarding build-up of detritus around the base of the wood and the filter intake, I should be able to access this area from behind the wood with a gravel-cleaner to get at any bits that might accumulate there.


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

*w3 Plunket, what brand is this intake/exhaust system and what is it called for I need to look into this design more in depth. I like it and it really improves the clean look withing your tank setup...Keep the posts coming Larry


----------



## plunket (Nov 8, 2012)

LTruex said:


> *w3 Plunket, what brand is this intake/exhaust system and what is it called for I need to look into this design more in depth. I like it and it really improves the clean look withing your tank setup...Keep the posts coming Larry


It's called "Plunket's 2-in-1 Intake/Exhaust Filtration Assembly" - PIE for short *r2 ...
All home-made I'm afraid, but if it works, watch this space.....*banana dance

Just finished glueing the bottom components, now have to wait 'til saturday for all the joins to cure, then fill the beast for it's first wet test... Will update as I go - keep the feedback coming


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

Your design is interesting, and something to watch...Larry


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

plunket said:


> It's called "Plunket's 2-in-1 Intake/Exhaust Filtration Assembly" - PIE for short *r2 ...




LOL nice. Me in pet store: I need a PIE filter assembly please? Personell: Uh we sell water filters, ma'am. I dont see any reason to filter a pie anyhow....


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

That is a really cool design! I was thinking when I was looking at it, wow! I hope those are for sale somewhere! Nice plumbing bud! Keep it up!


----------



## plunket (Nov 8, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> LOL nice. Me in pet store: I need a PIE filter assembly please? Personell: Uh we sell water filters, ma'am. I dont see any reason to filter a pie anyhow....


*r2 *r2 well now, I don't know - could be handy for filtering out those pesky pumpkin seeds?


----------



## plunket (Nov 8, 2012)

New game - it's called spot the mistake....








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]

Someone asked me today if the silicone I was using was aquarium safe....so I checked and, as shown above, it turns out it ain't! In fact I'm told the fungicide in this stuff will kill fish, and continue to kill fish for some time!

So, today spent disassembling all the plumbing, stripping out the semi-cured bathroom silicone, and replacing with the proper aquarium grade variety.

Not fun, but relieved I didn't find out the hard way later....
Lesson learned - as they say in the classics, RTFM!!

Put me back a week while I wait for the joins and tank connector to cure......AGAIN!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear. Whitetiger used some silicon with the mold inhibitors and it did after a bit start slowly killing the fish so good thing you decided to change it


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey pie filters could become the next household word in aquarium , so you just say ...I want that pie filter  then watch them roll around in laughter *r2


----------



## plunket (Nov 8, 2012)

Big day today - the WET TEST!!!

On the whole went pretty well, though....I gotta leak! Fortunatly just a minor very slow drip from one of the solvent-weld joints, and easy to remedy.

Here are some pics....

Ready to go.....








[/url][/IMG]

Getting there....








[/url][/IMG]

Filter on....will the flow be enough???








[/url][/IMG]

And full!!








[/url][/IMG]

Good thing the floor seems to be level 








[/url][/IMG]

Front-to-back too....








[/url][/IMG]

And showing the flow around the sides of the wood seems to work great....








[/url][/IMG]

So, re-do the plumbing tomorrow to fix the join that is leaking, and we should be good to start 'scaping this bad boy *w3


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

Plunket, where is your one way valve, for this system does not and cannot use a weir to shutdown return water flow in for a catch sump in the event of a power failure, when first I looked at the design I thought the long pipe may have been the filter return and short pipe the inlet water, and that would require no weir or oneway valve if you have a sump to catch the water return. Perhaps I'm missing something...it happens. Larry


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

Is it really going to be bare bottom? Larry


----------



## plunket (Nov 8, 2012)

LTruex said:


> Plunket, where is your one way valve, for this system does not and cannot use a weir to shutdown return water flow in for a catch sump in the event of a power failure, when first I looked at the design I thought the long pipe may have been the filter return and short pipe the inlet water, and that would require no weir or oneway valve if you have a sump to catch the water return. Perhaps I'm missing something...it happens. Larry


Hi Larry

The filtration is a sealed (closed) system that is driven by the external filter, NOT gravity - so if the power shuts down, the flow stops... Water is drawn in from the base of the assembly, through the filter, and then out and back to the tank - on the way back to the tank, it passes through the inline CO2 diffuser and inline heater, then up the central thin pipe to the forked exhaust. The long, thin pipe is the tank return (or exhaust), the short pipe is the filert intake. Does that make sense? Sorry, I'm not very good at explaining this...it's the same system I use on my other tank, the only difference here is that both inlet and exhaust pass through a single hole, rather than two holes....


----------



## plunket (Nov 8, 2012)

LTruex said:


> Is it really going to be bare bottom? Larry


No, I'm going to use quite a fine, light-colored gravel/sand substrate. I picked this up yesterday, and just need to give it a good wash before I add it to the tank, probably tomorrow night - will post some pics to once it's done. At this stage, I'm planning to have just sand and volcanic rock on the bottom. I'll be adding more pieces of wood to the back of the tank and around the filter inlet/exhaust. Plants I've ordered should be here in the next week or so, so I can begin planting the wood....


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like a cool setup. What is the reason you will be injecting CO2? Will your light levels be such that you will need it or are you trying to get to a desired ph level using it? What are the plans for lighting?


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for explaining to me it is a closed system and therefore won't overflow duh...on my part not yours I know you like a planted tank and saw photos of your current tank...really nice. I like your pie filter because it has both intake and exhaust from a single bulkhead and that keeps the tank simple giving attension to the display purpose of plants and or fish...not equipment. In that frame of mind when I do finally get to build my setup it will be three tanks at the same level this allows me the display tank with no visable equipment in the tank, and all water control function including filtration in another with yet one tank for refugium studies or issolation with use of shut off valves to control tank issolation and water bypass. But this seems so far away, though I keep buying items most every money source into the home. So someday it will happen. Larry


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

Plunket, could I have your permission to use this design or any part of it in future builds...I ask since have seen no other like it and that makes it your design. Kind regards Larry


----------



## plunket (Nov 8, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> Sounds like a cool setup. What is the reason you will be injecting CO2? Will your light levels be such that you will need it or are you trying to get to a desired ph level using it? What are the plans for lighting?


Cheers! Good question on the CO2. To be honest, not sure that I need it with the plants that I've got in mind. But I had the kit, so thought I'd plumb it into the system anyway - if I decide I need it, at least it will already be in place.

Lighting-wise, I'm going for full led, similar to my existing set-up. Couple of pics of my other rig:

this is with the hood on....







[/url][/IMG]

...and with the hood off...







[/url][/IMG]

Sorry, not great images *blue sorry - really need to get the old photography skills improved.

Anyway, these are a newish product from TMC - they call them AquaHabitat ColourPlus - combination of white, green, blue and red diodes. They look pretty naff out of the water, but as soon as the light hits the water, it really brings all the colours out.

I reckon they will be too bright on the new tank, and all my plants willl be pretty near the surface, so I'll probably run them at 50% and see how they look.


----------



## plunket (Nov 8, 2012)

LTruex said:


> Plunket, could I have your permission to use this design or any part of it in future builds...I ask since have seen no other like it and that makes it your design. Kind regards Larry


Hey Larry - for a beginner like me, that's the best compliment you could pay me, so thank you 

Of course, you'd be more than welcome - maybe just let me make sure it works for real once the tank is up-and-running - don't want you to use it and then have problems later on....maybe it can be improved even! But, sure, go right ahead - this is what forums are for, ain't they - sharing ideas and learning new things? :fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the permission, and no I don't have an immediate need yet, and we do learn and share, but it's only right and proper I ask, so that is why. I do think much of your design and like I have already said...its simplicity is facinating, but would have to be used with a closed system of a check valve is manditory. And my current design is open system. So no don't have immediat plans yet. I wish to be of help in your needs for photography assistant...I hold a serious major to the level of AA degree and first year At Texas A&M Commerce, and would be will to offer any suggestions you may be interested in for Macro photography and photo imaging software manipulation which is my extreme interest. But you must has some software and basic skills...do you have such soft as Photoshop...preff. CS2 to 5? If you don't have image stacking skills or software I can help you obtain both...my treats. My avatar is my work in macro, taken from a bank customer who likes ceramic fish and I also like out of bounds pictures so created this image for her and a class assignment. thanks again Larry


----------



## plunket (Nov 8, 2012)

Don't want to get too far ahead of myself - at least 6 weeks before I'll be adding any fish - but thought I'd share some of my ideas in this area. These are the fish I'm thinking about:

Cteonopoma acutirostr







[/url][/IMG]
Phenacogrammus_interruptus







[/url][/IMG]
Ctenopoma ansorgii







[/url][/IMG]
Synodontis Eupterus







[/url][/IMG]

Synodontis get pretty big, but I've kept one I got as a juvenile before, and had him for about 5 years - real character...

Ctonopoma acutirostre are amazing as well - really curious and beautiful...

Be interested to hear opinions?

Thinking about it, these are from google - can I publish them on the forum?????


----------



## plunket (Nov 8, 2012)

LTruex said:


> Thanks for the permission, and no I don't have an immediate need yet, and we do learn and share, but it's only right and proper I ask, so that is why. I do think much of your design and like I have already said...its simplicity is facinating, but would have to be used with a closed system of a check valve is manditory. And my current design is open system. So no don't have immediat plans yet. I wish to be of help in your needs for photography assistant...I hold a serious major to the level of AA degree and first year At Texas A&M Commerce, and would be will to offer any suggestions you may be interested in for Macro photography and photo imaging software manipulation which is my extreme interest. But you must has some software and basic skills...do you have such soft as Photoshop...preff. CS2 to 5? If you don't have image stacking skills or software I can help you obtain both...my treats. My avatar is my work in macro, taken from a bank customer who likes ceramic fish and I also like out of bounds pictures so created this image for her and a class assignment. thanks again Larry


I appreciate you asking - hopefully the design will be usefull to you if you decide to use it.

On the photography side, just checked out your profile - WOW! - I feel quite inadequate now posting all these amateur pics....
What a great offer, thank you. To be honest I don't know if I could do it justice - all I have is my iPad and a Canon Ixus point-and-shoot...
I guess it's a common problem, but I just can't get my shots focussed INSIDE the tank - keep getting flash glare off the glass, or the subject matter out of focus....never been my strong suite, but hell, happy to learn!!


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

OK to rid flash off glass put tissues over flash head and place head against glass. adjust tissues as needed to get exposure values. I shoot Canon 5DMII so not familar with smaller cameras, but if your camera takes screw on filters get a set of porta lens (closeup lens) I put these on my 90mm Ziess lens and shoot extreme close up with a portait lens...google l3arts.com and see the effect that is done with a lens not intended for macro. but it applies to any camera that will take screw on filters. Larry


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh I did forget, your pictures are very nice don't let my long term schooling bother you...for your pictures are more than you offer credit for. Larry


----------



## plunket (Nov 8, 2012)

Quick update....re-glued filter assembly and completed another wet test - no leaks *w3

Added substate and filled the tank - so far so good. First plants arriving later this week 








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

Plunket, this is not a suggestion...just a thought and not sure it would be worth any consideration till it was applied to something and see how it looked...but you have your tank back lit to reflect off walls...If that back glass were coated either with a film, or some transparent paint the effects could be intersting...just a thought and perhaps not a good one...but I like how your tank looks right now and it improves with every touch you make, oh is that pool filter sand? ...Larry


----------



## plunket (Nov 8, 2012)

LTruex said:


> Plunket, this is not a suggestion...just a thought and not sure it would be worth any consideration till it was applied to something and see how it looked...but you have your tank back lit to reflect off walls...If that back glass were coated either with a film, or some transparent paint the effects could be intersting...just a thought and perhaps not a good one...but I like how your tank looks right now and it improves with every touch you make, oh is that pool filter sand? ...Larry


Hi Larry
Interesting idea on the background - I've tried tanslucent paint, but can't get the finish even enough....a thin film might work though - will give it some thought. I've never had a plain back wall behind my tank, and thought I'd use it lit to see what effect I end up with...quite liking it at the moment. Once the tank is fully complete I might have a play with different options.

Well spotted on the pool filter sand - yes, again the first time I'm using this. To be honest, I'm quite nervous about it - I think it could be a pain to keep clean. I'm used to proper aquarium soil which is quite dark and heavily planted, so keeping it clean is not an issue. Here, the substrate needs to stay white, and there won't be any plants, so will have to see how it ends up looking. Getting more wood for the background tomorrow, so will post a couple more pics once it's in.

Any thoughts on the fish I mentioned?


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

:good-news: I do have a better idea for a rearlit tank...build a shadow box underwater scene and bottom light for interesting effects with serious depth added to the main display tank. Atleast it sounds better that the first idea. Larry


----------



## plunket (Nov 8, 2012)

Moving swifly on....

Transferred some anubia from my existing tank onto the first piece of wood that will eventually be the root system overhanging the tank from the back....and added the second structure just to check out how it looks....








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]

Trying to imagine what that wood it going to look like when it's all planted up with moss and java and anubias 

Also playing with some large pieces of volcanic rock, but not sure it there's really a place for them? Maybe some smaller bits scattered about would be better...








[/url][/IMG]

Lots of time to experiment with this, but its great to be getting my hands wet and making a bit of a mess of the place 








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh Plunket, this is really starting to look nice. I did happen to think the camera you mentioned may not have a seperate flash head, but most cameras of today have a sync cord outlet, and even if you have a light that is not made for your camera, it is possible to get quality images, but it takes more work...let me know if you have that, and your pictures are quality believe me on that point. Larry


----------



## plunket (Nov 8, 2012)

Day 5...


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

An early Happy Thanksgiving to all. Larry


----------



## plunket (Nov 8, 2012)

Day 6....more planting today....








[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]

Full tank shot - needing more plants, but starting to take shape...







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

Really looks great...I do notice some water hazing upclose shots, but distance looks very clear. Do you use a Charcoal media in your canister? and how much can that canister filer (what gallons designed for)? Larry


----------



## plunket (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Larry
Yes I noticed it was a bit hazy on day 5 but much clearer on day 6 - I put this down to a bit of an organic bloom, but it cleared quickly and the water is gin clear today.  
No I'm not using carbon at all. The filter is rated to 53 G so is on its limit. I'm not entirely comfortable with this - I do prefer to over-filter but as I mentioned at the beginning of the thread, I'm a bit limited for space. Am going to see how my readings go but for now, the flow rate looks good.
Media wise, I've loaded the filter with mature water and a coarse sponge(from my other tank), then a water clarity and filtration start-pad (these are available from the TMC POWERBOX range of consumables), a tray of bio-balls and a polishing pad. On the carbon, I prefer not to use it because it has a neutralising effect on the plant nutrients I use.


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

I wasn't thinking it a problem for you know what your doing, and wasn't sure it was haze or lighting glare...just thought I would mention it. Charcoal is a subject of contraversy so I don't tend to get into the topic...I personally do favor charcoal and worth mentioning IMO. I like what your doing with the plants and driftwood...Larry


----------



## plunket (Nov 8, 2012)

Day 7 - clearing nicely....







[/url][/IMG]


----------

